# Need help finding this



## LoriC (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not a soap maker but I keep getting this forum thru my search engine. I have made vanilla flavoring to give as gifts this year. I am trying to find a source for little wooden teaspoon measuring spoons to attach to the bottles. I am having no luck. Do any of you know where I can buy just the teaspoon without having to buy a whole set? Any help would be very appreciated !


----------



## maiseycat (Nov 25, 2012)

Closest to that I can think of is http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/equipmen ... all-2-inch, but I don't know if something like this would work for what you have in mind.


----------

